# What Should I Choose ?



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got and empty and cycled 90 gallon tank waiting for a new piranha. 
I either want a Geryi or a RRS for that tank and asked a supplier if he was getting any and he'll be receiving 1 geryi and a few RRS next week. 
I don't know if the geryi will be a juvenile or an adult specimen...

What would you get ??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

I know it's all personal opinion, but if I was trying to decide between a geryi and a rrs, it would take me all of 3 seconds to decide on the geryi -- no comparison IMO.


----------



## rhom45i (Aug 16, 2010)

get a geryi super rare and looks sweet


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

A Geryi,but go to your Bank 1st and get a loan!! LOL


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks guys !!

I think it will be Geryi... as i've only had the Geryi on my mind since this morning.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

hopefully you can get one that is active and not too skittish. two of mine are beasts, and the most dominant is now alone, but active all the time. he makes for a sweet solo serra, and i may only put him back with the others when i get an even larger tank. two more are kind of in between in behavior, while the last in the pecking order is kind of a bitch :0 doesn't stand up for himself, ever. he was alone for a while and barely moved. so, it's usually the individual personality and luck when buying a solo serra...which kind of sucks. good luck on what you decide, i would go for a geryi (not surprisingly lol). too bad you usually can't find out the individual fish's personality/behavior when you buy.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

get the adult Geryi.

hopefully he'll be mellow and tank ready compared to a skittish baby. I would know....>.<


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

amazonjungle said:


> *get the adult Geryi.*
> 
> hopefully he'll be mellow and tank ready compared to a skittish baby. I would know....>.<


I was told the fish will be about 4-6'' TL.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Get yourself the Geryi

....and get your new neighbor a rrs


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

the geryi should be able to put on some size, i would think in a nice 90g.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd vote Geryi, although really I'd just get both...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Haters!! dont be hating on the RRS.. I just got one last week and hes amazing









I dont hate Geryi's or anything







, i just prefer thicker fish LOL


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

VinceC_69 said:


> Haters!! dont be hating on the RRS.. I just got one last week and hes amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You almost sound like my friends girl friend.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

hastatus said:


> Haters!! dont be hating on the RRS.. I just got one last week and hes amazing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You almost sound like my friends girl friend.
[/quote]

im so confused.. but ill take that as an insault..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

tough call as I love both of those fish with equal relevance!...but I've always wanted a Geryi!....so make it a Geryi!...


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Ruby Red Spilos are so nice though; their coloration reminds me of a piraya... but i'll still go with the Geryi


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Geryi, no doubt!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

JoeDizzleMPLS said:


> I know it's all personal opinion, but if I was trying to decide between a geryi and a rrs, it would take me all of 3 seconds to decide on the geryi -- no comparison IMO.


my thoughts exactly
the geryi is just a sweet looking piranha all around. very active, very nice looking piranha and not as common as your nattereri. 
id do a little soul searching and figure it out for yourself, after all its your tank in the end, but gallon for gallon i see you really enjoy the above recommendation.

keep us posted on what you go with, and dont be afraid to post a pic


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Cohab?.....j/k geryi all day long


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

lol oops, I mean GERYI GERYI GERYI









I love my Geryi!!! Absolutely, love love love him. He is a lifer, thats for sure.


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

Went with moon to get his geryi this morning, and it's a gorgeous fish! Absolutely stunning!! He should be posting some pics very soon!


----------

